# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Ryan Kenelly Arrested For Drugs And Steroid Posession And Distribution

## uncle_tom

I've just found out that Ryan Kennelly has been arrested for the second time for drugs and steroid posession.
Apparently, he was growing marijuana at his place, as well he was producing his own steroid lable.

Unfortunately, it's the second time when he gets busted, therefore, he will certainly go to jail. What do you think?

edit

----------


## xxxl83

No good!!! Sorry to hear about this but, it doesn't look good for him.

Stay Strong,

xxxl83

----------


## uncle_tom

Too bad for such a champ, indeed. 
Does anyone know the laws concerning steroids and drugs like marijuana?

----------


## Bigd89

They are illegal, that's fo sho.

----------


## CMB

That sucks...

----------


## uncle_tom

Some user has posted 2 interesting comments about Ryan:

"This was predictable. Ryan Kennelly has been on a nosedive for a couple of years. Those in the know saw it coming for a long time. If you bought something from him you’d better hide it. He’s going to turn over his customer and supplier list.

Kennelly destroyed his relationships with sponsors/supporters, publicly lied about folks and generally acted like a 2 year old jerk. Now there’s not a line of supporters willing to help him anymore. At one time he had a few strong supporters but he made it impossible to have anything to do with him.

This will be his 3rd or 4th time to be arrested or convicted for related things. Sorry to hear about his arrests, and wouldn’t wish it on anyone."

"From edit
“


> RK would brag he knew how to mess somebody up real bad by what he secretly added inside a vial. remember the psychopath that was convicted for putting a few drops of a chemical in a family’s milk that gave them all cancer. who knows how kennelly did it. he bragged about it like he thought was something made him smart. no integrity to say the least. Injecting stuff bottled by someone that dumb and dishonest isn’t a good idea. Hopefully nobody got hurt.”





> “Of course Ryan Kennelly could have been telling another of his crazy lies. He was known for fabricating big bad stories about former sponsors and supporters.”


What do you think?

----------


## Mike Singletary

You would think a guy this visible wouldnt do something like this.... wft

----------

